# Meat



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Chicken,pork,beef,fish,cooked,uncooked ect. ect. ect. Is it "bad" to give to your ratsys? 

I will sometimes give them small pieces of what I'm eating and it doesn't seem to have any affect on them. I mean they're omnivores just like us so why not let them have some?

What are your appinions?


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

I give them bits all the time, bout the size of my thumbnail each and bones now and then. I'd be careful of raw meat, I was feeding my cat raw steak and he got awful worms.
Spider


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

My vet recommends some kind of "protein," including meat, at least once a week.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

mine love uncooked bacon and roast lamb. they also like ground beef once its been turned into spaghetti bolognaise...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

All meat should be cooked, imo. It's safer that way.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Mine love bits of salmon and eggs. That's as meaty as I get anymore.

They also LOOOVE bocca burgers lol.


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

I will usually steam chicken and or salmon scraps at work to bring home to my girls... just make sure it's not marinated meat, if it is make sure there is not too much sodium or saturated fat. Some fish is very good for them, especially salmon. Salmon is very rich in omega-3 fatty acids, sock eye and king salmon is best. If i'm really looking out for them, they get a little asparagus, unsalted cashew, and nectarine with there salmon :wink: Rattatouille has nothin' on my spoiled gourmet ratties. :roll:


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

A few days a week my girls will each get a tidbit of whatever meat we're having with dinner that night. Tonight they each got a little piece of shrimp (their favorite), and they also love hamburger night  Neither of them likes pork products though, including bacon and ham. But I would never give them anything that wasn't cooked. With the exception of rat blocks (and peas..) I don't give them anything I wouldn't want to eat myself ^_^


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I didn't think raw meat would be a good idea,to much "crap" they could get.

And I know what you mean Mana my mom try'd to tell me it would be "ok" to give them spoiled (rotten) food becuase they eat it in the wild and I nearly punched her!! You DON'T give them "bad" food it's just as bad to them as it is to us! I don't care if the "wild" ratsys eat that kind of food all thier lives they have the immune system for it from years of having to eat it but our "pets" have been breed out of that life so they don't have the "stomach" for it!!!! 

Anyway I'll have to start givin'em more coocked meats if it's really good for'em.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

def cook it. my girls LOVE chicken, and i still need to try other meats.

its a good thing to give them.


----------



## toolie (Jun 20, 2007)

Red Kidney beans are an excellent source of protein. A couple straight out of the can.


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

Does anyone else give there rats olive oil? I'll barely soak a small piece of white bread for them about once a week. I have heard it helps keeps there coats soft and shiny.... wether it helps much or not, my ratties go nuts for it.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

dreadhead said:


> Does anyone else give there rats olive oil? I'll barely soak a small piece of white bread for them about once a week. I have heard it helps keeps there coats soft and shiny.... wether it helps much or not, my ratties go nuts for it.


Occasionally I do.  They like it on anything.


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

Just make sure you don't get any on your fingers! ;D


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

dreadhead said:


> Just make sure you don't get any on your fingers! ;D


Why not? Well... Maybe with Jack... But most of my boys will just lick it off. (most of the time! :lol: )

When I feel like an oil treat I usually mix up their veggies like a 'salad' with the little bit of oil as a 'dressing'.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Forensic said:


> dreadhead said:
> 
> 
> > When I feel like an oil treat I usually mix up their veggies like a 'salad' with the little bit of oil as a 'dressing'.
> ...


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

.......My ratsys are a nightmare......they are the picky'st things!!! (Other than myself) 8)


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Any suggestions on how to get them to eat a bigger variaty?


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Sky14 said:


> Any suggestions on how to get them to eat a bigger variaty?


Yeah thats what I wanna know. I offerd them a small peice of Broccoli but they were like little kids..."I Dont Wanna Eat my veggies Daddy!"


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Your boys may not yet be willing to take things from you, you might want to leave it in the cage a while. If it's something they've never had they won't eat it right away, it's instinct.

I try mixing up the new stuff with something they know and like. And NUMNUMEATEMUP it goes.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Your boys may not yet be willing to take things from you.
> 
> 
> > They already take lab blocks from me. we have already bonded a little.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

But they know what lab blocks are.


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

my girls love brocolli, it is their favourite thing ever, they would choose to eat it over meat. they love ham and chicken too though! but yeah, i always cook it!


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

If you are trying to get them to eat a more varied diet, like veggies for instance - try cooking them. Lightly fry mixed veggies in oil to get your rats used to eating them and just serve them a little more raw every time. 

Things like meat and fruit usually go down without any issues though. 

Egg, breads, pasta & sauce...I've never seen a rat refuse any of that.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Any other suggestions or ideas?


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't think there is much you can't feed your rats they won't touch.
Mine will eat everything I give them, except chicken twisties


----------



## MyGirls (Jun 8, 2007)

How about mashed or raw potato? I give me girls a small amount which they can't eat quick enough. Sausage is a favourite as well.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

My Boys LOVE Brocolii now. Besides Chicken it is there favourite food.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Everyone should become familiar with the Forbidden Foods list!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

...ok....y. did someone mention that there ratties like something forbiden?


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

> ...ok....y. did someone mention that there ratties like something forbiden?


it's important for everyone to know even if no one mentioned feeding from the Forbidden Foods............

no one mentioned Tofurkey here! My ratties love a little Tofurkey bit now and again. They also go bonkers for soy milk


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Every Monday after work I stop by the farmer's market by my house to pick up veggies and each week I make sure I get something different from the week before. The nice thing about it is that rat sized portions are cheap! 

Also, I love using oil as "dressing" as well. Great for them!


----------

